
Proposed Amendment 3 to the .COM Registry Agreement - GFischer
https://www.icann.org/public-comments/com-amendment-3-2020-01-03-en
======
GFischer
This ammendment will mean annual price increases on .COM domains.

 _Verisign and ICANN may agree to amend the .COM Registry Agreement to permit
an increase to the price for .COM registry services, up to a maximum of 7
percent in each of the final four years of each six-year period_

